# Da come ti comporti non sembri italiana



## la italianilla

Buongiorno.
In un contesto tra ragazzi Erasmus di diverse nazionalità, qualcuno mi ha detto: "Da come ti comporti non sembri italiana".
C'è stato un mini dibattito su quale fosse la traduzione corretta. Uno di loro ha detto:


_You don't act like you are Italian!

_Però un altro l'ha corretto con questa versione:

_you don't seem to act like an Italian!_

Qual è la traduzione più appropriata, a vostro parere?

Grazie in anticipo per la disponibilità


----------



## Tegs

Ciao!

Direi _You don't act like an Italian_, comunque vanno bene anche _You don't act like you're (an) Italian_ e _You don't act Italian_.

L'altra traduzione è molto pesante:

You don't seem to act like an Italian = qualcosa tipo _non sembra che tu ti comporti come una italiana_

Non c'è bisogno di mettere "seem".


----------



## la italianilla

Ok, riferirò agli interessati.
Grazie mille Tegs, gentilissima


----------



## chipulukusu

A me personalmente _you don't seem to act like an Italian!_sembra un poco ridondante, quando basterebbe _you don't act like an Italian_.

Ma se la frase viene da un inglese, potrebbe essere giustificata dalla prudenza che i britannici usano in generale prima di esprimere giudizi su persone con cui non hanno grande familiarità... ma è solo la mia impressione...

EDIT: sorry for crossposting Tegs


> Ma se la frase viene da un inglese, potrebbe essere giustificata dalla prudenza che i britannici usano in generale prima di esprimere giudizi su persone con cui non hanno grande familiarità... ma è solo la mia impressione...



eh si, a quanto pare è proprio solo la mia impressione


----------



## Tegs

chipulukusu said:


> Ma se la frase viene da un inglese, potrebbe essere giustificata dalla prudenza che i britannici usano in generale prima di esprimere giudizi su persone con cui non hanno grande familiarità... ma è solo la mia impressione...
> 
> EDIT: sorry for crossposting Tegs



No need to apologize  La frase detto dal francese va bene grammaticalmente, ma è molto pesante (e anche, come dici, ridondante), anche per i britannici iper-prudenti  

La frase _You don't act like an Italian _può essere offensivo oppure un commento senza nessun'offesa. Dipende completamente dal contesto, e senza contesto negativo, direi che è semplicemente un commento, allora non bisogna dirlo in un modo più prudente.


----------



## pedro30

Tegs said:


> No need to apologize  La frase detto dal francese va bene grammaticalmente, ma è molto pesante (e anche, come dici, ridondante), anche per i britannici iper-prudenti
> 
> La frase _You don't act like an Italian _può essere offensivo oppure un commento senza nessun'offesa. Dipende completamente dal contesto, e senza contesto negativo, direi che è semplicemente un commento, allora non bisogna dirlo in un modo più prudente.




And about " The way you're acting you don't seem italian" ???


----------



## chipulukusu

pedro30 said:


> And about " The way you're acting you don't seem italian" ???



Mi suonerebbe meglio se fosse "looking at the way you're acting, you don't seem Italian."


----------



## Tegs

pedro30 said:


> The way you're acting*,* you don't seem *I*talian



Bisogna metterci una virgola, e non vuol dire la stessa cosa. Vuol dire "da come ti comporti _in questo momento_, non sembri italiana.



chipulukusu said:


> "looking at the way you're acting, you don't seem Italian."



Questo e' un po' pesante e come la frase di Pedro, non vuol dire la stessa cosa. Vuol dire "visto la maniera in cui ti comporti _in questo momento,_ non sembri italiana.


----------



## fredericks

In base al contesto, se la frase è detta dopo avere sentito parlare la ragazza in questione e, per quello che ha detto, agli altri non sembra italiana, forse si potrebbe dire:
You don't sound Italian. 

Lo so, ipotesi molto fantasiosa....


----------



## Tegs

fredericks said:


> se la frase è detta dopo avere sentito parlare la ragazza



...ma non è il caso. Cioè, non abbiamo questo contesto. 

La frase di partenza comincia con "da come ti comporti", non "da come parli". Se fosse "da come parli" sarebbe un'altra traduzione, ovviamente


----------



## chipulukusu

Tegs said:


> Questo e' un po' pesante e come la frase di Pedro, non vuol dire la stessa cosa. Vuol dire "visto la maniera in cui ti comporti _in questo momento,_ non sembri italiana.



Wow Tegs, that was way to subtle for me, thank you! The problem wth us Italans is that we underestimate the meaning of present continous in English, I'm afraid Just like we overuse present perfect...


----------



## Odysseus54

Io direi "the way you act, you don't look Italian"


----------



## Tegs

Chip, the present continuous in English does give this idea that the action is still happening Ody - if you use the verb look, you are referring to the physical appearance of the person, which is not influenced by how they act


----------



## Einstein

Odysseus54 said:


> Io direi "the way you act, you don't look Italian"


"Look" refers to the appearance. Here we're talking about the behaviour. You could substitute with "seem", but I don't like it very much.

Another possibility: "I wouldn't say you were Italian from the way you act".


----------



## Matrap

Indipendentemente dalla traduzione a me leggendo la frase originale sorge spontanea la domanda: Ma che significa? Perché secondo te/voi, come dovrebbe comportarsi un italiano? Vuole essere un commento dispregiativo forse?


----------



## Bookmom

Matrap said:


> Indipendentemente dalla traduzione a me leggendo la frase originale sorge spontanea la domanda: Ma che significa? Perché secondo te/voi, come dovrebbe comportarsi un italiano? Vuole essere un commento dispregiativo forse?



Do you ever actually fall asleep puzzling over a thread you've read here? You nailed my doubt, M. 

While it's not something I like the sound of, it's not speculative, it's an actual quote and La I. is still searching for a translation. Thinking about the "da come ti comporti...non sembri" combination, how about...You don't come across as (an) Italian.


----------



## fredericks

Matrap said:


> Indipendentemente dalla traduzione a me leggendo la frase originale sorge spontanea la domanda: Ma che significa? Perché secondo te/voi, come dovrebbe comportarsi un italiano? Vuole essere un commento dispregiativo forse?



Visto che si tratta di un commento proveniente da studenti di diverse nazionalità, è probabile che sia basato su luoghi comuni...

La italianilla dovrebbe dirci a cosa si riferivano


----------



## Einstein

Probabilmente secondo i luoghi comuni i nord europei dovrebbero essere freddi e distaccati, mentre i sud europei dovrebbero essere calorosi ed emotivi, str**zate del genere. Quando risulta che un danese gesticoli o che un italiano sia un po' riflessivo vengono fuori le solite dicerie.


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> "Look" refers to the appearance. Here we're talking about the behaviour. You could substitute with "seem", but I don't like it very much.
> 
> Another possibility: "I wouldn't say you were Italian from the way you act".




Don't want to argue with a native, but here we have a very narrow choice of sensory words.  Among them, leaving aside 'smell' and 'taste' , a bit too specific  and which I don't think would be warranted by the context, you are left with 'feel' , 'sound' and 'look'.  

'Sound' would also require a very specific context.

The main sensory portal through which one perceived someone's demeanor, behavior etc is sight, isn't it ?  Now, I can see how the lack of facial hair, not growing tomatoes in the bathtub, not incessantly moving her hands while talking, not having her aunt with her on all dates etc., would make a girl _look_ less than Italian..


Let me cheat - " You don't even look Italian, the way you act - but your accent gives you away" 


"The way you act, you don't even come across as Italian" sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Einstein

Odysseus54 said:


> ...you are left with 'feel' , 'sound' and 'look'.



Connected with behaviour, I don't think any of these are right. Here's how I'd use them:
You don't feel Italian, I expected your skin to be rougher/smoother (a bit weird!)
You don't sound Italian, I thought you had a Greek accent.
You don't look Italian, I thought all Italians had dark hair. I wouldn't say someone _looks _Italian by observing his/her behaviour; it refers specifically to the physical appearance.

The right verb is "seem". I said I didn't like it here because I didn't like the sentence (maybe it's just me), but it's correct. However, I prefer alternatives such as my "I wouldn't say..." or your "come across".


----------



## MR1492

How about these:

"Da come ti comporti non sembri italiana".

Based on how you act, you don't seem (to be) Italian.
Based on how you act, you don't act (like an) Italian.
Based on how you comport yourself, you don't appear (to be) Italian.

I think we can envision using combinations of act/comport/behave with seem/appear to make a functioning translation. 

Phil


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> The right verb is "seem". I said I didn't like it here because I didn't like the sentence (maybe it's just me), but it's correct. However, I prefer alternatives such as my "I wouldn't say..." or your "come across".




The way I understand it from listening and reading , "seem" appears to be used more in conceptual statements - " seems right, wrong, obvious etc "  - and as a softener ( " it seems that.. " etc. ).  I would not use it to state whether someone comes across as belonging to a specific ethnic group.  Is it me, or could it be a lexical difference between AE and BE ?

I like MR1492's  " You don't act Italian ".


----------



## Bookmom

Bookmom said:


> Do you ever actually fall asleep puzzling over a thread you've read here? You nailed my doubt, M.
> 
> While it's not something I like the sound of, it's not speculative, it's an actual quote and La I. is still searching for a translation. Thinking about the "da come ti comporti...non sembri" combination, how about...You don't come across as (an) Italian.



Like I said, it's not something I like the sound of. I have lived and travelled in Europe off and on since the '70's and I have been told many times in at least three languages, English, French and Italian, that I don't act or seem or behave like an American. It's never overtly stated as a negative, but, bluntly put, I certainly alway understood that I was being measured against a stereotype that wasn't complimentary. That's why, from my point of view, I suggested something somewhat more neutral to my ears ie you don't come across as Italian/American/whatever.


----------



## Einstein

Odysseus54 said:


> The way I understand it from listening and reading , "seem" appears to be used more in conceptual statements - " seems right, wrong, obvious etc "  - and as a softener ( " it seems that.. " etc. ).  I would not use it to state whether someone comes across as belonging to a specific ethnic group.  Is it me, or could it be a lexical difference between AE and BE ?
> 
> I like MR1492's  " You don't act Italian ".


I wouldn't limit "seem" to conceptual statements and Google gives some results for "You don't seem English/American/Italian", but not many, I'll grant you, so maybe that's why I didn't particularly like it.

To Bookmom: if someone says, "You don't come across as American" I think the only reply you can give is, "Why, what did you expect an American to be like?" They'll probably lapse into silence.


----------



## Bookmom

To Bookmom: if someone says, "You don't come across as American" I think the only reply you can give is, "Why, what did you expect an American to be like?" They'll probably lapse into silence.[/QUOTE] Yup, said those exact words many times and silence or stammered attempts at apologies are the usual reactions. It's wearying though, at this age, to witness the continued ignorance.


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> Probabilmente secondo i luoghi comuni i nord europei dovrebbero essere freddi e distaccati, mentre i sud europei dovrebbero essere calorosi ed emotivi, str**zate del genere. Quando risulta che un danese gesticoli o che un italiano sia un po' riflessivo vengono fuori le solite dicerie.



Here they think I should look and act like Joe Pesci in "My cousin Vinny" , that I should know how to make it look like an accident, eat pasta and cannoli all the time etc etc.  They generally think I am German, or Russian or somewhere up there, because I don't have a big hooked nose and I am rather quiet.

But...  non c'e' fumo senza arrosto, come si dice   - It doesn't bother me.


----------



## pedro30

Quel da come può essere tradotto usando As o How ? oppure tutti e due insieme? Per esempio, una frase del genere avrebbe senso?
As you talk, it seems etc........


----------



## GavinW

pedro30 said:


> Quel da come può essere tradotto usando As o How ? oppure tutti e due insieme? Per esempio, una frase del genere avrebbe senso?
> As you talk, it seems etc........



No.
;-)
Semmai (al limite): "The way*** you act/behave/talk/walk etc, you don't (seem/come across etc)..." (EDIT: ***As suggested by you yourself in post 6, and Ody in post 12, I see...)


----------



## pedro30

GavinW said:


> No.
> ;-)
> Semmai (al limite): "The way*** you act/behave/talk/walk etc, you don't (seem/come across etc)..." (EDIT: ***As suggested by you yourself in post 6, and Ody in post 12, I see...)




Ok Grazie..)


----------



## Odysseus54

I have been thinking about this , and I tried to move away from the Italian sentence, asking myself instead how I would express that concept and expect to hear it in English.  I am coming out with "You don't act ( look, talk, etc. ) like a stereotypical Italian".

E anche in altre frasi simili , per esempio "da come parla, sembra che abbia alzato un po' il gomito" , la risolverei con "he talks like he's been drinking".

Il problema sta nella parziale corrispondenza di 'sembrare' e 'seem'.  Cosa ne dite ?

E' un problema mio ?  Una preferenza senza fondamento ?


----------



## la italianilla

Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
Il contesto è il seguente: eravamo io, un francese e un giapponese. Si stava chiacchierando tranquillamente su un video di una pubblicità di una nota casa automobilistica italiana trasmesso dalla tv americana: nel video gli italiani venivano illustrati attraverso diversi luoghi comuni.


Il giapponese mi ha detto:


_"You don't act like you are Italian!" _


mentre il francese l'ha corretto con questa versione:


_"You don't seem to act like an Italian!"_


si parlava di "comportamento" e non del modo di parlare. 
Per cui credo che "sound" non sia adatto a questa situazione.
Tant'è che si commentava anche il fatto di comportarsi con discrezione, far la fila correttamente senza superare chi c'è prima e cose di questo tipo.


Scusate, ero convinta di averlo scritto in un messaggio successivo alle primissime risposte, probabilmente mi son scordata di inviarlo!


----------



## GavinW

la italianilla said:


> eravamo io, un francese e un giapponese.



Japan: 1, France: 0
;-)


----------



## othelloss

Seguendo il primo esempio di italianilla, non sarebbe più corretto dire "You don't act like you *were* Italian" ?


----------



## Einstein

othelloss said:


> Seguendo il primo esempio di italianilla, non sarebbe più corretto dire "You don't act like you *were* Italian" ?


Se si usa il congiuntivo, vuol dire che la persona non è italiana.

Mettiamo pure che una persona fa solo finta di essere italiana: Possiamo dire "You act *as if you were* Italian". "Like" è meno formale e per me in questo caso si direbbe "You act *like you're* Italian".
Sono cresciuto con l'idea che "like" non è una congiunzione. Magari chi ci è più abituato può commentare l'uso dei tempi.


----------

